

Lowering the Risk of Web Development - dorian
http://doriantaylor.com/lowering-the-risk-of-web-development
This is something I&#x27;ve been working on for a while. A friend suggested I post it here. The basic idea is that while there have been developments in improving the product (UX) and improving the development process (Agile), I haven&#x27;t seen much talk or action about attacking the rigid nature of the (commercial, legal) deals struck to achieve them.<p>About two years ago I began working on the technical infrstructure that makes it possible to even consider incremental contracting for incremental development; now I&#x27;m working on project controls, and later this year I expect to do the legal stuff.<p>Anyway, have at &#x27;er.
======
dorian
This is something I've been working on for a while. A friend suggested I post
it here. The basic idea is that while there have been developments in
improving the product (UX) and improving the development process (Agile), I
haven't seen much talk or action about attacking the rigid nature of the
(commercial, legal) deals struck to achieve them.

About two years ago I began working on the technical infrastructure that makes
it possible to even consider incremental contracting for incremental
development; now I'm working on project controls, and later this year I expect
to do the legal stuff.

Anyway, have at 'er.

------
Stal3r
Stopped reading instantly at doge heading.

~~~
irickt
Ha! Made me look. Until this moment I had never seen a doge meme. I was only
aware the the word was big. And you know I didn't find it offensive at all. So
I don't understand your negativity.

The rest of the article that you didn't read was thought provoking. Maybe
you'll check it out.

